
Show HN: Tagmap – Meet people from any online community (have coffee with HN) - tagmap
https://tagmap.io/tag/hackernews
======
tagmap
Tagmap is something I've been working on for a bit to try to help solve the
problem of how difficult it is for people to meet like-minded individuals near
them (or just on the Internet in general sometimes). The general concept is
that users tag themselves with their communities and interests, and are then
placed onto a map for each tag that they selected. Users are also presented
with a list of other users that are closest to or most similar to them (based
on tags and some other metrics).

For an example of a tagmap that has a lot more users than the hackernews one
(linked above) at the time of writing, check out
[https://tagmap.io/tag/slatestarcodex](https://tagmap.io/tag/slatestarcodex),
which is for readers of a certain blog that many of you might recognize if you
browse HN often.

Love any feedback via any medium including here.

